# Does my son sound Autistic??



## MadameJ

First off I want to apologise If I am stepping on anyones toes or If you believe its rude of me to post thiS.I mean now harm,I have so much respect for mothers and fathers who have extra special children and I thought here would be the best place to ask.

Il start by explaining our situation-

Leo was 2 in October and had his 2 year assessment soon after where the HV picked up on a few things.I had been worried for some time about his speech as he didn't have many words and the words he did have he tended to forget them.So basically the Hv said she would return in a week to see how we are getting on and also bring behavior expert to see what she thought.So they did and they noticed a huge change in Leo and said we were doing a fantastic job and keep it up.Which we have and we also see a massive change in him,he has so many new words and tries to copy loads too.He is also improving on his understandings etc.

So anyway they were quick to say he wasn't Autistic after 2 visits which were both 10mins long and I am left wondering what if he really is and they haven't noticed.Plus my SIL is nursery nurse who has worked with Autistic children and she made a comment about how sensitive to noise Leo is.So after some digging and an online quiz I am not left wondering if he really is Autistic.

I'll list of some of the strange things he does and if you could see if you think theres a possibility please I would appreciate it a lot.


Leo hates noise,he can make as much as he wants but when some else does it he freaks and covers his ears.

If I asked him to bring his cup or look for a book he looks at me blankly as if he doesnt have a clue what I am saying.

Leo will only look you in the eye if he wants your attention,If your playing etc he will rarely look anyone in the eye.

He hates his sister :sad2: doesn't like her any where near him or touching anything and HATES her making noise.

He does not understand sharing,we have tried over and over to show him but it never sticks!

He forgets alot,one week he could count to 10,next week he wont say anything at all!!

Iv never seen him point to anything,he drags us to whatever he wants/likes/shows us.

He loves to line things up,in a freakish way not a normal kid play way.

Thats just some strange things that he does that Im not used to,Im used to the usual toddlers ways but Leo is different in a way.

Before I get stoned to death or burnt on a stake I love my son and he is sooo very special to me and if he has delays or issues or disorders whatever I don't care.I just want to make sure I can do all I possibly can to make sure he gets all the help and support he needs.I NEVER want to see him struggle or have someone tell him he's weird or different.If he does have some issue's I don't care,infact it makes him all the more special and even more unique!!

Sorry for rambling and thank u for taking the time to read.:flower:


----------



## TaylorsMummyx

He does sound like my ds so much and he was 2 in oct too 

It toke me a year to fight to be heard, have you tried the doctor? My hv only decided to refer him after watching about 5 huge temper tantrums and dexter trying to push her out the door. And like a switch the next time hr Would be ok


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

He definitely has traits but I know at that age they are reluctant to diagnose. A tip would be maybe keep a diary and then go back to GP and ask for peadiactrican refural x


----------



## MadameJ

Thanks for the replies!

My Hv seemed to be quick to suggest Autism but since she's seen the approvements in Leo's speech she hasn't mentioned at other assessments which scares me!I think when she calls back in the new year I am going to ask if he can get some proper tests/assessments to see if he is Autistic.

I think I already know in my heart that he may be slightly,so I just have to makes sure he gets all the help poss!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Yeah thats so good of you. Just remember you dont need a diagnosis to use some things you may think would help. Use some autism intervention techniques if you think they will help :) routine chart, sandtimers, social storys etc x


----------



## MadameJ

Oh I never thought about that.Can I find those things online??
God im actually kicking myself for not looking into those things already!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

What are the main issues you have hun? I will try and help in more detail and point you in right direction
I know special friends have good things (have used them alot great product and delivery)

https://stores.ebay.co.uk/extraspecialfriends


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

https://www.extraspecialfriends.com/page10.htm


----------



## Wobbles

Can someone please explain the basic behaviour and speech problems to be looking out for?

I've had a 'niggle' about a few things with my youngest daughter (3 in 3 months) and this thread is kind of making me think more. Speech a big one.

x


----------



## baby.love

MadameJ said:


> First off I want to apologise If I am stepping on anyones toes or If you believe its rude of me to post thiS.I mean now harm,I have so much respect for mothers and fathers who have extra special children and I thought here would be the best place to ask.
> 
> Il start by explaining our situation-
> 
> Leo was 2 in October and had his 2 year assessment soon after where the HV picked up on a few things.I had been worried for some time about his speech as he didn't have many words and the words he did have he tended to forget them.So basically the Hv said she would return in a week to see how we are getting on and also bring behavior expert to see what she thought.So they did and they noticed a huge change in Leo and said we were doing a fantastic job and keep it up.Which we have and we also see a massive change in him,he has so many new words and tries to copy loads too.He is also improving on his understandings etc.
> 
> So anyway they were quick to say he wasn't Autistic after 2 visits which were both 10mins long and I am left wondering what if he really is and they haven't noticed.Plus my SIL is nursery nurse who has worked with Autistic children and she made a comment about how sensitive to noise Leo is.So after some digging and an online quiz I am not left wondering if he really is Autistic.
> 
> I'll list of some of the strange things he does and if you could see if you think theres a possibility please I would appreciate it a lot.
> 
> 
> *Leo hates noise,he can make as much as he wants but when some else does it he freaks and covers his ears.*
> *
> If I asked him to bring his cup or look for a book he looks at me blankly as if he doesnt have a clue what I am saying.*
> *
> Leo will only look you in the eye if he wants your attention,If your playing etc he will rarely look anyone in the eye.*
> 
> He hates his sister :sad2: doesn't like her any where near him or touching anything and HATES her making noise.
> 
> He does not understand sharing,we have tried over and over to show him but it never sticks!
> 
> He forgets alot,one week he could count to 10,next week he wont say anything at all!!
> 
> Iv never seen him point to anything,he drags us to whatever he wants/likes/shows us.
> *
> He loves to line things up,in a freakish way not a normal kid play way.*
> 
> Thats just some strange things that he does that Im not used to,Im used to the usual toddlers ways but Leo is different in a way.
> 
> Before I get stoned to death or burnt on a stake I love my son and he is sooo very special to me and if he has delays or issues or disorders whatever I don't care.I just want to make sure I can do all I possibly can to make sure he gets all the help and support he needs.I NEVER want to see him struggle or have someone tell him he's weird or different.If he does have some issue's I don't care,infact it makes him all the more special and even more unique!!
> 
> Sorry for rambling and thank u for taking the time to read.:flower:


Dont think you are treading on anyones toes hun :cloud9:

The bits i've bolded are my son to a T.. especially the noise thing, which turnt out to be a sensory disorder. Also the lining up, Ethans thing is leaflets :cloud9:

The 1st things i noticed with Ethan was total lack of speech & understanding of speech. But Ethan also flaps when excited about something, he almost goes into a trance when doing it.

Ethan got a diagnosis of Autism last July.. I knew from when he was 18 months old, but got fobbed off for such a long time. In the end i kicked up a huge fuss and got him refereed to a paediatrician, from then we got all the help we needed to get him diagnosed.

My advice, listen to your gut instinct! and don't let people fob you off.

:flower:


----------



## kelzyboo

I can't explain much as speach isn't a problem for my DD (she talks constantly!)
1. She used to make up her own words for different objects, continues using her own after corrections.
2.Speech is very monotone, she has a posh voice that sounds out of place.

Its mostly language and communication for her, have you looked at the NAtional Autistic Society website? It helped me a lot when we were going through diagnosis but she was 5 when diagnosed, if she's not 3 yet things will be different really.
How is she for other things? Potty training? Took my DD til 4 and she still wears a nappy at night (she's 6) Weaning? Foods and textures can be a problem for a lot of ASD children. Walking? Most are a little behind their peers, DD was 19 months, drove me mad! Noises and smells? A lot have sensory issues too. Communication with you, eye contact? Things like that?

I'd have a look at the website, once i saw the traits all in one list it was easy for me to pick out and see what she did or didn't do, before that i thought she was just unique (which she is!) but i never saw it as a possible problem until i read the signs, i knew straight away.

Sorry i can't really help Wobbles but if you check out that website or one similar, i'm sure you'll have an idea once you've read it. Mum's know! Good luck hun and can i just add, for all the things my LO has trouble with or that causes problems for us, she is absolutely amazing! Top of her class! Needs extra help with some things but don't we all need a bit of help sometimes! I thought it was the end of the world when she was diagnosed, in fact i wrote words to that effect on here at the time but it wasn't, it was the beginning! xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Wobbles- Speach is normally one of the red flags. Does she say much? Babble?

Does she thrive on routine?

Obsessions with certain things? toys/books/characters.

How is her sleep?

Any flapping? eye contact?

It varies from child to child x


----------



## mummy3

Its hard to say, a normally developing 2 year old can behave the same way but there are a few red flags that suggest some more testing.

Lining up, both my 2 year old dd(normally developing) and 3 year old son (autistic) do this. Speech is definatley a big one, there are a lot of variations in speech issues. My son has a monotone and takes everything literally. He was a late walker at 19m. Potty training was actually really easy as he had an obsession with the toilet and with washing his hands:thumbup:he was completely trained by 2. He has a flap he does when running and he does a strange thing with his hands, kind of splays his fingers, hard to describe. His sensory issue is mainly to do with smells and with being clean. He is obsessed currently with dishwasher soap!

I would get a referral to a developmental pediatrician:flower: Hope you get answers:hugs:


----------



## Wobbles

I've been saying to my mum I just have a feeling. My gutt is telling me something that I can't even put to words because I don't know what it is if there is anything and spotted this thread so thought it was worth asking you mums x

Maybe I'm being silly. I'm not sure if it's this, something else or nothing at all. Just comes from a gutt feeling like I say one im not putting my finger on. 

Some bits about Megan and some not because I think they are a problem but because you ladies have mentioned it (sleep, smells, toilet training).

Megan's speech is very behind she doesn't say a lot of words and her sentences very mumbled. Caitlin oddly can translate her.

Potty training a nightmare she started ok all of a sudden had an obsession to go get off wash hands dry hands back on toilet ... Over an over again then when out of the bathroom would wet. I only mention this because one of you ladies mentioned toileting? Come to think of it If I leave a hand wash out there won't be much left if she spots it.

Doesn't like eye contact.

Lovely on her own settled but with her sister always fighting. Wants everything she's got.

Can't sit still. When she realises she is she goes into what ive called a mad Megan mode but now I see more an more how she can't sit and count to when she realises she is.

Disruptive. Example her and Caitlin are playing lovely in different rooms then she realises it is peaceful and will run in smack/hurt/ take a toy from her sister and run out.

Whines frequently, attention?!

Clingy.

Loves her sleep, sleeps through well.

She loves smells.


xx


----------



## mummy3

Wobbles, I hear you on the hand soap! Ruaridh wont leave the stuff alone, and those alcohol soaps you get in hospitals/doctors offices:dohh: Is she big on routines? My son sleeps really well too, as long as he keeps his bedtime exact lol! Your gut is usually right hun, definately worth getting her seen as there's so many different therapies availible to help them develop:flower:


----------



## Wobbles

Ok I just read up on a site some of my points don't seem to relate but I related to these:

Cuddles and effection impossible for a long period, she gets there now ... Just! Bedtime mainly always needs a kiss and cuddle (like her sister).

She does get frustrated when we don't understand what she is saying/wanting.

I just read about repetitive body movements ... One tip toes. Always does this randomly.*

Mummy3 she loves the alcohol gel. I don't know if that's because we use it often though.

She loves her bed and if out of routine the whole house is chaos. Day naps if she doesn't have them the days out most times I was only saying other day she needs it. She says no but she does toddle up and a much more relaxed child after.

I thought original behavorial problems just like I say caught the thread and was worth a consideration or ruling out because I just don't know if it's me and I've been scared to ask :blush: no idea why! 

X


----------



## Wobbles

Hmmm an I still read!

Short attention span definitely.

No fear to dangerous situations. I tell everyone this. I'm paranoid she's no fear of walking out this house, into roads, jumping off things. She's nearly 3 still in a stroller and a baby gate on her door.

I'm reading here:
https://www.emedicinehealth.com/autism/page3_em.htm


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Some things would definitely be considered, I would go to HV (do you get on with your HV) is she at preschool yet? x


----------



## JASMAK

The thing is, autism has many different issues, and if you have one, two, or even three things that could be on that list, it has to be 'severe' enough, and it has to be four or more (I believe). Speech, SOCIALIAZTION (huge), repititive behaviour, there's another I am missing there...someone help me out... You have to have all of these with at least two or three of EACH category ticked off. So, if you see one, maybe two things, your child could still fall within normal range. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I dont know if they use that here (UK) Thats probably why diagnosis takes so long. My son does not do alot of the typical traits but there is no denying he has autism (its obvious when you know). xx Here when you have the ADOS test they test speech/language... cognitive skills, back ground history.

xx


----------



## JASMAK

I can't remember the name of the specific test the children's neuro-psychologist used. It took 10 months, so I wouldn't say ours is 'quick' by any stretch, and apparently ours was a 'quick' diagnosis at 10 months!! Ours here takes a multi-disciplinary approach. She had to have months-long assessments by a developmental paediatrician, speech pathologists (3), occupational therapists, infant development worker, audiology test, and a regular pediatrician. All those assessments were put together and given to the Children's hospital where the children's neuro-psychologist reviewed it. Then she came in and did a whole day assessment based on the following (which some may find helpful reading through):

_*I. A total of six (or more) items from heading (A), (B), and (C), with at least two from (A), and one each from (B) and (C):

(A) Qualitative impairment in social interaction, as manifested by at least two of the following:
&#8226;Marked impairments in the use of multiple nonverbal behaviors such as eye-to-eye gaze, facial expression, body posture, and gestures to regulate social interaction.
&#8226;Failure to develop peer relationships appropriate to developmental level. &#8226; A lack of spontaneous seeking to share enjoyment, interests, or achievements with other people, (e.g., by a lack of showing, bringing, or pointing out objects of interest to other people).
&#8226;A lack of social or emotional reciprocity. (B) Qualitative impairments in communication as manifested by at least one of the following.
&#8226;Delay in or total lack of, the development of spoken language (not accompanied by an attempt to compensate through alternative modes of communication such as gesture or mime).
&#8226;In individuals with adequate speech, marked impairment in the ability to initiate or sustain a conversation with others.
&#8226;Stereotyped and repetitive use of language or idiosyncratic language.
&#8226;Lack of varied, spontaneous make-believe play or social imitative play appropriate to developmental level.

(C) Restricted repetitive and stereotyped patterns of behavior, interests and activities, as manifested by at least two of the following:
&#8226;Encompassing preoccupation with one or more stereotyped and restricted patterns of interest that is abnormal either in intensity or focus.
&#8226;Apparently inflexible adherence to specific, nonfunctional routines or rituals.
&#8226;Stereotyped and repetitive motor mannerisms (e.g. Hand or finger flapping or twisting, or complex whole-body movements).
&#8226;Persistent preoccupation with parts of objects.

II. Delays or abnormal functioning in at least one of the following areas, with onset prior to age 3 years:

(A) Social interaction.

(B) Language is used in social communication.

(C) Symbolic or imaginative play.

III. The disturbance is not better accounted for by Rett&#8217;s Disorder or Childhood Disintegrative Disorder.*_


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

This is what they use in CAMHScentres UK.

https://portal.wpspublish.com/portal/page?_pageid=53,70384&_dad=portal&_schema=PORTAL

https://www.byparents-forparents.com/parenting/testing-for-autism.htm


----------



## JASMAK

Also, here is some information of 'normal' development:

SOCIAL-COMMUNICATION DEVELOPMENTAL MILESTONES*
9 Month Developmental Milestones
&#8226; will follow a point when the caregiver points and exclaims, &#8220;oh, look at the (familiar object)!&#8221;
12 Month Developmental Milestones (The above, plus the following)
&#8226; will attempt to obtain an object out of reach by getting the caregiver&#8217;s attention through pointing,
verbalizing, and making eye contact (&#8220;protoimperative pointing&#8221;);
&#8226; babbling; and,
&#8226; gesturing (e.g. pointing, waving bye-bye).
15 Month Developmental Milestones (All of the above, plus the following)
&#8226; makes eye contact when spoken to;
&#8226; reaches to anticipate being picked up;
&#8226; shows joint attention (shared interest in object or activity);
&#8226; displays social imitation (for example, reciprocal smile);
&#8226; waves &#8220;bye-bye&#8221;;
&#8226; responds to spoken name consistently;
&#8226; responds to simple verbal request;
&#8226; says &#8220;mama,&#8221; &#8220;dada&#8221;; and,
&#8226; other single words (by 16 months).
18 Month Developmental Milestones (All of the above, plus the following)
&#8226; points to body parts;
&#8226; speaks some words;
&#8226; has pretend play (e.g. symbolic play with doll or telephone);
&#8226; responds when examiner points out object;
&#8226; will point to an interesting object, verbalize, and look alternatively between the object and the
caregiver simply to direct the adult&#8217;s attention to the object (&#8220;protodeclarative pointing&#8221;); and,
&#8226; brings objects to adults just to show them.
24 Month Developmental Milestones (All of the above, plus the following)
&#8226; uses two-word phrases;
&#8226; imitates household work;
&#8226; shows interest in other children; and,
&#8226; two-word spontaneous (not just echolalic) phrases) by 24 months


----------



## JASMAK

red flags for autism:
CLINICAL CLUES/RED FLAGS FOR POSSIBLE ASD*
&#8226; delay or absence of spoken language;
&#8226; looks through people; not aware of others;
&#8226; not responsive to other people&#8217;s facial expressions/feelings;
&#8226; lack of pretend play; little or no imagination;
&#8226; does not show typical interest in peers, or play near peers purposefully;
&#8226; lack of turn taking;
&#8226; unable to share pleasure;
&#8226; qualitative impairment in nonverbal communication;
&#8226; not pointing at an object to direct another person to look at it;
&#8226; lack of gaze monitoring;
&#8226; lack of initiation of activity or social play;
&#8226; unusual or repetitive hand and finger mannerisms; and,
&#8226; unusual reactions, or lack of reaction, to sensory stimuli.


----------



## JASMAK

Does your child:
&#8220;DOES YOUR CHILD ...
&#8226; not speak as well as his or her peers?&#8221;
&#8226; have poor eye contact?&#8221;
&#8226; not respond selectively to his or her name?&#8221;
&#8226; act as if he or she is in his or her own world?&#8221;
&#8226; seem to &#8216;tune others out&#8217;?&#8221;
&#8226; not have a social smile that can be elicited reciprocally?&#8221;
&#8226; seem unable to tell you what he or she wants, thus preferring to lead you by the hand or get desired
objects on his or her own, even at risk of danger?&#8221;
&#8226; have difficulty following simple commands?&#8221;
&#8226; not bring things to you to simply &#8216;show&#8217; you?&#8221;
&#8226; not point to interesting objects to direct your attention to objects or events of interest?&#8221;
&#8226; have unusually long and severe temper tantrums?&#8221;
&#8226; have repetitive, odd, or stereotypic behaviours?&#8221;
&#8226; show an unusual attachment to inanimate objects, especially hard ones (e.g. a flashlight or a chain vs.
a teddy bear or a blanket)?&#8221;


----------



## JASMAK

the last three are from
https://www.health.gov.bc.ca/library/publications/year/2003/asd_standards_0318.pdf


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Great info x


----------



## JASMAK

Yeah, one in particular thing Makena did was hold a 'Boots' figurine. She held it a certain way...all day, night, while eating...everything. She didn't play with it, she just held it. I was surprised to see this on the list:
*&#8226; show an unusual attachment to inanimate objects, especially hard ones (e.g. a flashlight or a chain vs.
a teddy bear or a blanket)?&#8221; *

I had no idea at the time that her carrying that Boots toy was a significant sign. We took it away after that whole China lead paint scandal. It was one of the recalled toys. It had lead in the paint. Good thing my daughter carried it for over a year...24/7. :(


----------

